
Quantum Supremacy Is Coming: Here’s What You Should Know - eaguyhn
https://www.quantamagazine.org/quantum-supremacy-is-coming-heres-what-you-should-know-20190718/
======
alpineidyll3
The chances of error correction being realized in my lifetime are still zero.
Quantum supremacy is here in the sense that they can make a giant correlated
quantum system--too big to simulate, and do reproducible measurements on it.

Is that science? Yes. An achievement of science? Yes? Do you need to know
anything about it? No. :P

